# C Elephant border



## btibbs70

Looks time-consuming, but a really cute finishing touch


----------



## JLEIGH

Really cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

How cute! I watched part of the video, but it's in Spanish, although I could probably follow it OK. I will be seeing my Peruvian daughter-in-law this coming weekend, and if I can get her to slow down for a bit, I can let her help me with the translation. 
My other daughter-in-law is expecting a girl in January, so I just have to use this cute edging on something. 
Thank you so much for sharing the link!!

Edit: I just noticed the English directions on the site. Duh.


----------



## amberdragon

this is "way"beyond cute...i don't think i have ever seen anything as outstanding as this for a baby blanket edge!!
Blessings


----------



## Cilscreations

Beautiful, and really not that complicated--but I'd love to have the written instructions for this one. The demonstrator is a very fast crocheter. I could see using it as a border for a hand towel, or dresser scarf. It would be a cute border on a blouse yoke. Also would be great as a border edge on a placemat. 

If one of the elephants could be figured out as to what it could be attached to the individual ones could be used as an appliqué.


----------



## knitnanny

The elephants are precious!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

Cilscreations said:


> Beautiful, and really not that complicated--but I'd love to have the written instructions for this one. The demonstrator is a very fast crocheter. I could see using it as a border for a hand towel, or dresser scarf. It would be a cute border on a blouse yoke. Also would be great as a border edge on a placemat.
> 
> If one of the elephants could be figured out as to what it could be attached to the individual ones could be used as an appliqué.


I just noticed that there are English directions underneath the video.


----------



## Cilscreations

Thank you. I didn't expand the comments under the video and didn't realize it was right there in front of me all the time. Thank God it wasn't a rattlesnake, or I'd be dead by now!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

Cilscreations said:


> Thank you. I didn't expand the comments under the video and didn't realize it was right there in front of me all the time. Thank God it wasn't a rattlesnake, or I'd be dead by now!


You and me both, baby!


----------



## JlsH

Love it but not sure I have the patience to translate the semi English instructions!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

I will try this edging, and I noticed that there are a great many edging videos by this lady, some animals and flowers, and just lace. But they're in Spanish! I think I could follow the videos, but I will save this project for another day.


----------



## Roses and cats

Just too cute.


----------



## beaz

Would be nice worked into a tie back for curtain in child's room


----------



## Noreen

very cute


----------



## KnittingNut

Published on Oct 6, 2015 (posted instructions under video)


Video shows treble crochet but I did with double crochet to make 
smaller, as it seemed too tall for a border for a baby blanket. 1. Make 
back legs: Single crochet in next 4 stitches, chain 2, double crochet 
in next 3 stitches. 2. Create belly: Chain 3. 3. Create front legs: 
Skip 2 stitches, double crochet next 4 stitches, chain 3 & flip 
over. 4. Create torso: Double crochet next 3 stitches, 3 double crochet 
under chain 3 (belly), double crochet next 3 stitches. 5. Create tail; 
Chain 7, single crochet in first single crochet stitch made, flip over, 7
single crochet under chain, 1 single crochet in double crochet stitch 
to anchor tail. 6. Finish torso: Double crochet across to end. 7. Create
head: Chain 5, single crochet in stitch between double crochet 
stitches, chain 3, flip over, 7 double crochet in first double crochet 
stitch (skip chain 5), chain , flip & fold in half, single crochet 
between 2 chains to fasten in place, 7 double crochet in both chains to 
finish face, anchor face by 1 single crochet stitch in first stitch of 7
double crochet. 8. Create trunk: Chain 5, single crochet in first 
stitch of chain 5. 9. Anchor trunk: Chain 3, skip 4 stitches, single 
crochet in next 5 stitches. 10. Create next elephant: Start at Chain 2 
of first step.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Awesome! Thx for the link :sm02:


----------



## btibbs70

KnittingNut said:


> Published on Oct 6, 2015 (posted instructions under video)
> Video shows treble crochet but I did with double crochet to make
> smaller, as it seemed too tall for a border for a baby blanket. 1. Make
> back legs: Single crochet in next 4 stitches, chain 2, double crochet
> in next 3 stitches. 2. Create belly: Chain 3. 3. Create front legs:
> Skip 2 stitches, double crochet next 4 stitches, chain 3 & flip
> over. 4. Create torso: Double crochet next 3 stitches, 3 double crochet
> under chain 3 (belly), double crochet next 3 stitches. 5. Create tail;
> Chain 7, single crochet in first single crochet stitch made, flip over, 7
> single crochet under chain, 1 single crochet in double crochet stitch
> to anchor tail. 6. Finish torso: Double crochet across to end. 7. Create
> head: Chain 5, single crochet in stitch between double crochet
> stitches, chain 3, flip over, 7 double crochet in first double crochet
> stitch (skip chain 5), chain , flip & fold in half, single crochet
> between 2 chains to fasten in place, 7 double crochet in both chains to
> finish face, anchor face by 1 single crochet stitch in first stitch of 7
> double crochet. 8. Create trunk: Chain 5, single crochet in first
> stitch of chain 5. 9. Anchor trunk: Chain 3, skip 4 stitches, single
> crochet in next 5 stitches. 10. Create next elephant: Start at Chain 2
> of first step.


Ooo, I didn't see that; thanks for adding it.:sm24:


----------



## Susan from NC

Wonderful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 13068

Absolutely adorable! I love elephants! Thanks for the link.


----------

